# stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft [Recruiting Closed]



## stonegod (Oct 21, 2006)

*Initial recruitment has closed.*



> The dwarf was impeccably dressed, with a tasteful display of wealth and prosperity. A Kundarak scion, which made his delivery of a package all the more strange. That was the providence of House Orien. The dwarves were master of security, would not deign to be brought to the level of a hired courier. But, nevertheless, there he was, battered silver box in hand, a wax seal with a glowing sigil of a flaming crown warding the seam.
> 
> Patting the intricately engraved box lightly, the dwarf looks at you sternly, its manner business-like. "Our patron made it clear that this box be delivered securely and personally to your persons. Its sanctity is sacrosanct; thus, it can only be opened in our presence. In addition, we are to verify that its contents have not been observed, intercepted, or otherwise modified upon receipt. As you are the recipients indicated, let us finish this business."
> 
> ...



Well, I'm finally doing it. After a year on these boards, I've gone crazy enough to run a game!

*Who*
A group of four to six adventurers. Party level will start at 6th.

*What*
An Eberron mystery and horror themed campaign based upon the recently released _Expedition to Castle Ravenloft_. *Important:* If you have played the original I6 (_Castle Ravenloft_) let me know as there are strong similarities between the two!

*When*
When the game starts, I plan on posting at minimum once ever other day, with one post per day a goal for me. This is to keep the game flowing and interest/momentum high. Players should endeavor to be able to follow a similar once-per or every-other day routine with the expectation that I will NPC inactive players (especially in combat).

*Where*
Here, of course! Here being ENWorld.

*Why*
Always loved _Ravenloft_ and have been itching to give it a try. Do not have the resources to play it in RL.

*How*
Recruiting is now closed. This post will remain for archival purposes and in case recruiting is re-opened later.

To apply for a position, please provide a concept description of your character. *This description is not a character sheet!* Provide a _background, primary role, quirks_, and _distinguishing abilities_ you foresee (and _justification for them/how they play to your concept_). In addition, provide a link to any games you have played in or run here on ENWorld, if any. All of these together will help paint a picture of your overall concept and how it would be executed. Keep in mind the Eberron-feel of your concepts, though players with no knowledge of Eberron can be brought up to speed as necessary.

To simplify the creation of concepts, the following will be allowed during final character creation: Core, the _XPH_, the _Complete_ Series (including _Psionics_ and _Mage_), the _PHBII_, the _DMGII_, all Eberron books, and _Heroes of Horror_. However, do not dwell too much on mechanics at this stage. Try not to go with too esoteric of a concept unless you can _really_ justify it. Keep in mind that this game will not involve the Dreaming Dark, making Kalashtar a hard sell.

Players will be picked based upon the cohesion of the concepts to form a group (who will be presumed to have worked together before), and the "fun-to-play-with" factor of the ideas. The nature of the group (i.e., why they are together) can be determined as the game starts.

As stated, this is my first PBP game, though not the first I have DM'd. Be prepared for some initial road bumps. 

Looking forward to it!

*Selected Characters*

*GwydapLlew*: Unnamed, shifter Silver Flame Inquisitor
*DEFCON1*: Jarrith Bronns, human Silver Flame infiltrator
*Doomhawk*: Selase Kolandra, human Vol adherent
*drogthery*: Daellin ir'Ayellan, elven Cyran undead hunter
*Isida Kep'Tukari*: Marot "The Deadly" (Maraat Jaasakah), human Ghaash'kala warlock
*James Heard*: Janis ir'Sandal, human Cyran ex-pat aristocrat

*Other Submitted Concepts*
This is a list of submitted concepts (with potential class/roles) so far. 

Bront: Changeling wizard?: ??
Enforcer: Human Cyran warrior (fighter): Primary Melee, party leader?
Rhun: ???
kinem: gnome wizard?: ??
Isida: Human warlock: Face and blaster
Eva: Medani scion (warmage/cleric): Primary divine
ByteRynn: Deneith scion (knight): Primary Melee, aggro
GwydapLlew: shifter Silver Flame Inquisitor (paladin/rogue): Primary Melee, evil smiting
Voadam: Horror scarred ranger
DEFCON: Human Silver Flame infiltrator (rogue/cleric): Rogue skills, infiltration
penance: Human spellsword (sorcerer/fighter or duskblade): Secondary melee/gish
Drowned Hero: Half-orc Gatekeeper (druid): Divine support, ranged?
Doomhawk: Human Vol adherent (cleric): Primary divine spellcater, healing
Azaar: Warforged tinkerer (artificer): ??
starkad: Dwarven ex-mercenary (fighter): Primary Melee
drogthery: Elven Cyran undead hunter (ranger/Cyran Avenger): Ranged, tracker/scout
Dichotomy: Changeling (?) ex-spy (rogue): Party face, social skills
Mr Spicoli: Human (?) psion: ??
Unkabear: Warforged artificer: Party buff, secondary melee
Bloodcookie: Human Undead Inquisitive (rogue)
James Heard: Arcane damage


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

You be evil Stonegod, I'd love to try one of your games... I'll see if I have time, but concepts are not a problem, particularly for Eberron.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> You be evil Stonegod, I'd love to try one of your games... I'll see if I have time, but concepts are not a problem, particularly for Eberron.



I haven't even started the game, and I'm being called evil. Sounds like RL...


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 21, 2006)

*Geran ir'Tarn*

*Physical Description:* Geran is a tall (6'4"), powerfully-built human male, strong enough to wield the ir'Tarn family greatsword with casual ease. Now 31 years old, his handsome but scarred face is already accented with gray hair at the temples. He carries the beautifully detailed ir'Tarn sword on his back (or leaned against a nearby table or wall when he's seated). [More to come if accepted, as I'll be able to more accurately detail equipment.]

*Background:* Geran ir'Tarn was an officer and accomplished swordmaster in the Cyran army, raised in a proud if less wealthy noble house that had produced a long line of Cyran military officers, knights, and swordmasters. The ir'Tarn motto is "For Honor, for Family, for Cyre!" and is often used by ir'Tarns as a battle cry. His house is famed for its unique combat style that emphasizes a form of meditation while fighting and included many honor graduates of Rekkenmark before the Last War began.

Geran served on the Cyre-Karrnath front during the last five years of the Last War, where he distinguished himself several times for valor and leadership, most notably repelling an attack by Karrnathi soldiers from Fort Zombie during the Battle of Bones.

Having led a small Cyran contingent into Karrnath to harass Fort Zombie and prevent another incursion into Cyran territory, Geran and his troops were spared during the Day of Mourning, but were stranded in enemy territory with no safe haven to retreat to. Faced with the choice of attacking Fort Zombie without a line of support, retreating into his devastated homeland, or fleeing into territory held by the Valenar, Geran chose to follow the Cyre River South to the shattered city of Metrol, and then walk the Orien trade road through the Mournland to Vathirond in Breland. Only Geran and two of his soldiers survived the abominations of the Mournland, out of over 100.

He and his two remaining soldiers arrived in Vathirond, a town that had suffered much due to its location in Breland near both the Thrane and Cyre borders, Geran met up with what few Cyran survivors had escaped from the Day of Mourning and protected them as best he could. He eventually led them to New Cyre when King Boranel graciously offered the Cyrans refuge there. Along the way, he was forced to kill one of the two soldiers who survived the Mournland with him, after the young man lost what remained of his mind and went berserk.

Now Geran is making his way as an adventurer in ___________(wherever the game will start). He hopes that by doing right he can help preserve the memory of Cyre and the ir'Tarns a little longer. If that means dying in glorious combat, so much the better, but the way things are going Geran is more likely to drown in a wine bottle instead.

*Primary Role:* Geran, like the many of the ir'Tarn line before him, is an expert soldier and a master of the sword. He will be well-suited on the front line of any combat, but his experience leading Cyran troops in the last war also might make him a suitable party leader. His budding alcoholism and depression over having lost his family and nation make him somewhat reckless with his own life (but not those of others), however.

*Quirks:* Geran saw many horrors during the Last War, not the least of which was the massacre of his men by Karrnathi undead and terrible forces in the Mournland. Geran drinks more than he probably should, and has constant nightmares despite trying to use his meditative skills to ensure a peaceful night's sleep. Wine has proven more effective over Geran's dreams thus far. 

While Geran doesn't automatically hate anyone who served Karrnath during the Last War, he is _very_ suspicious towards Karrns and anyone who dealt with Karrnathi undead in particular. His personal version of how the Day of Mourning occurred involves Karrnathi necromancy at the heart of it. Undead of any sort are to be destroyed without question.

Geran is very focused on the task at hand, a reflection of his military and mental discipline. He doesn't tolerate those who give up easily in the face of adversity (despite the fact that he himself retreats from his own dreams by going to bed drunk most nights).

*Distinguishing Abilities:* The ir'Tarn line's meditative combat style is well-known and rightfully respected by Cyran nobles and military officers. It allows Geran to do things beyond the abilities of normal soldiers. Geran will be a calm, focused, and nigh-unstoppable engine of death with a greatsword.

*Character Sheet Preview:* Geran will be a human Fighter 6. He will be focused on the sword (Weapon Focus and Specialization in the greatsword) and the Combat Focus chain of feats from PHB II. I can provide a full character sheet upon request, otherwise I'll do one if and when I'm accepted as one of the six players.

*Other Play-by-Post Games I'm in:*
-A Game of Thrones d20: House Steadfast Update: This game has sadly ended after the tragic death of Widowmaker, our GM. See here for details and to express condolences.
-I've also applied for The Sharn Inquisitive but we haven't heard who's in or out yet.

Please also see the real-life Eberron game that I run, linked in my signature (we've only had one play session so far, but the game is going really well). Update: we've now had two play sessions, and a campaign blog entry is forthcoming.

Also, I'm more than willing to adapt my concept if there are pieces you don't like.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2006)

I am interested, Stonegod...I always loved the original Ravenloft. With that being said, though, I know almost nothing about Eberron. How important is that?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 21, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I am interested, Stonegod...I always loved the original Ravenloft. With that being said, though, I know almost nothing about Eberron. How important is that?



1) You'll need to forget anything you know about I6, however; _Expedition_ is a retooling not a sequel. I'll change some things around, but I can't change everything.  I need to make a note of that in the first post.

2) The core of the game will be far enough removed that a lot of setting knowledge is not needed. However, the themes of Eberron (Character are Heroes, Cliffhanger Action, Excitement and Danger, Unpredictable Alignment, and Things are Rarely as they Seem) will definitely inform the game. There are some rule changes from Core (alignment restrictions lifted on Clerics, addition of Action Points) and the baseline assumptions of race relations and magic distribution are vastly different. I'd pick up the _ECS_ or the _Player's Guide_ (or browse them) to a get a feeling for the setting. That being said, if you give me a general idea of the concept, we can work on Eberronizing it.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> 1) You'll need to forget anything you know about I6, however; _Expedition_ is a retooling not a sequel. I'll change some things around, but I can't change everything.  I need to make a note of that in the first post.




Not a problem. One nice thing about I6, and from what I have heard about _Expedition_ is the randomness of the placement of items and such. 



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> 2) The core of the game will be far enough removed that a lot of setting knowledge is not needed. However, the themes of Eberron (Character are Heroes, Cliffhanger Action, Excitement and Danger, Unpredictable Alignment, and Things are Rarely as they Seem) will definitely inform the game. There are some rule changes from Core (alignment restrictions lifted on Clerics, addition of Action Points) and the baseline assumptions of race relations and magic distribution are vastly different. I'd pick up the _ECS_ or the _Player's Guide_ (or browse them) to a get a feeling for the setting. That being said, if you give me a general idea of the concept, we can work on Eberronizing it.





I've read through the Wikipedia entry for Eberron, so I have some basic ideas. Let me think about concepts for a bit, adn I'll get back to you.


----------



## kinem (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm interested.  I will post a concept in a few days, but am considering a gnome wizard.


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I haven't even started the game, and I'm being called evil. Sounds like RL...



I try 

This may give me a chance to play my recaster Changeling...  I keep trying him from 1st level, and it's rough, as he's boring at low levels.  There's so many other things I wouldn't mind playing either though...  I'll flip through books and come up with something interesting if I have the time.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2006)

stonegod, I'm up for it!  I have a couple of concepts in mind, one a bit on the odd side.  One is a variant druid of the Greensinger sect, one I made too late for InVinoVeritas' Ravenloft game.  The other would be a shifter barbarian that came from the border near the Demon Wastes, and knows about deceptive creatures and the harm they can do.  I will flesh out both at a later date.  I did want to inquire if you have or have access to Dragon #339?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 22, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I did want to inquire if you have or have access to Dragon #339?



Ayup.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 22, 2006)

I like a trip to Castle Ravenloft every now and again, especially this time of year.    Here's my idea:

*Background:*  "Life is magic, magic is life.  Learn all that you can."  This was the refrain heard by cadets at the famed Sun and Sword Military Magic Academy. Cadets trained at the Academy were trained and drilled to use powerful arcane spells in combat situations, and could use such spells in battle armor, making them very sought-after in many of the armies during the Last War.  Cadets who were classmates and friends one year could graduate and find themselves facing one another on opposite sides the following year.

More than a few cadets found this possibility more than a bit unsettling, and Cadet Myran d'Medani was amongst them.  Her family had pulled strings and paid for her admittance into the academy, but she had wondered just to what purpose she was pursuing her studies.  She had plans for life after the Academy that didn't include going off to die in some pointless (in her mind) and nearly-endless military campaign.  If she was going to meet her end, it would be on her terms and doing her own sort of business: prospecting for dragonshards or seeking out gold or platinum.  

Fortunately for her, her plans would be easier to meet than she thought, as the Last War drew to a close in her junior year, leaving her plenty of time to contact prospective employees and investigate treasure rumors in the meantime.  Academy cadets were still very much in demand after all, and it shouldn't be too hard to find work.

The first few odd jobs she took after graduation, however, were meager in pay: rooting out some camps of goblins who only had a few gold between them.  It certainly wasn't going to make Myran rich, and in fact she was lucky when there was any appreciable gold left for her.  Eventually she settled in to a long-term job guarding a Sanctum of The Sovereign Host.  Again, not much money but at least it was steady pay.  Myran grew interested in the church the more time she spent there.  During her younger days, she didn't pay much mind to matters of faith, but now she had wondered about things beyond the physical world (wonderings no doubt initiated by her magical studies).  Myran learned from the priests and eventually expressed a desire to join the priesthood herself.  Ironically, although she balked at serving in a military order, Myran now serves in a religious order, which she often finds is much more demanding.

*Primary Role:*Myran is well-versed in magic of all kinds.  She can dispense offensive arcane magic or divine healing as needed.  As a member of a dragonmarked house, Myran can also call upon her family contacts when she is in need of additional resources.

*Quirks:* Myran abstains from any alcoholic drinks.  It was frowned upon at the academy and she foreswore it altogether as part of her ordination into the Host clergy.  She does come off as a bit snobbish, whether due to her half-elven heritage, her dragonmarked house upbringing or both.  She is earnest and dedicated however, especially to her traveling companions or any who need aid.  She will aid any worshippers of the Host without reservation.

*Distinguishing abilities:*Myran's primary strength is her spellcasting and the variety of spells she can cast.  She can use arcane spells in armor, provided it's not too heavy.  When pressed into physical battle, she is more than capable of handling herself with her arming sword and shield.  Outside of battle, Myran can utilize her family contacts for aid.  She has a number of knowledge skills to rely upon, and like many half-elves is an accomplished diplomat.


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 23, 2006)

*Aldin d'Denieth*, LN dragonmarked scion of House Deneith.  

He's a young warrior of his house, trained in elite defensive maneuvers and devoted to the idea that the training his family has developed over years is the best there is, and that their reputation as warriors is and should continue to be impeccable.  Bred for command, Aldin
 was attached to a mercanary company serving Karrnath during the Last War, and threw himself into a number of situations were many felt he was foolishly jeapordizing himself.  In reality, he was testing the strength and value of his family's training, and finding that his training passed.

Late in the war, faced with the death of many companions, relatives, and friends, Aldin started asking questions of fate.  In asking these questions, he started questioning the wisdom of the Sovereign Host, and he turned to a newer faith that his cousin introduced to him, The Seekers of Vol.  Aldin has developed the belief that divinity is in his blood and in his own actions, not in servitude.  Aldin has set off now seeking to develop the divinity within himself, testing the power of his training in tense situations, and has sought out a group of adventurers that have helped him test his own worth and his own mettle. 

Aldin is handsome, with a square jaw, fair skin, close-cropped jet black hair, and
 piercing blue eyes.  He almost always has a look of intensity on his face.  He is rarely seen outside of his armor and green and yellow tabard, with purple chimera embroidered on the breast.  His shield is painted with the Chimera emblem of house Deneith, and his ornate bastard sword looks well taken care of and antique.

Aldin tends to be rather serious.  He hates practical jokes, and tends to get pleasure out of stories of war.  He also enjoys military histories and reading the memoirs or biographies of the great leaders and warriors of Khorvaire.

The way I see Aldin working in the party is as a tank: putting himself in the most dangerous situations and holding the line until the rest of the party can figure out a way to overcome the obstacles.  He very easily could take the role of party leader if no other leader-types present themselves, and would likely try and take charge in battle situations regardless.  With other warrior-types in the party, he would respect their methods or waging war, and would enjoy a friendly rivalry with them, trying to achieve the greatest feats of heroics.

Aldin will be super tough as a knight/dragonmark heir of house Deneith.  Through his dragonmark he will be able to absorb damage intended for other party members, making concerted efforts to keep everyone alive.  He lives by his armor and shield, and will have feats to reflect that.

I could see linking his history to Enforcer's character's history, perhaps that Aldin ran up against his unit in the Fort Zombie battles, or even that Aldin's unit was ordered to Pursue the Cyrans into the Mournland, but ended up joining with them when all realized the horrors with-in.  Heck, that could be the way the party formed up: A few Cyrans, a few Karrn mercs, and maybe a few who we picked up on the way.

Of course, Aldin has no clue about the true face of the Blood of Vol.

You can find my charaters from PBP's here:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=163812
An Eberron game I'm in: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=163277
A Mutants and Masterminds game I run: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162982


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm definitely interested; I'll have to mull over my list of PC concepts tonight and drop you a line!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 23, 2006)

Interested.

I'm in Rhun's position, not familiar with Eberron, though I do have three pdf issues of Dragon with Eberron preview stuff. I own House of Strahd the 2e update/conversion of I6 and I am very familiar with the 2e and 3e Ravenloft campaign settings. I am fine with keeping ooc knowledge ooc and would not reread any of the HoS stuff if selected while playing.

My concept would be tied to Enforcer's story, a Cyran war vet who fought undead horrors. Instead of being a front line fighter I'm thinking a ranger with archery path so he fills the scout and missile fire niches for the party. I've never played a half-elf in 3e so I'm thinking I'd go that way for race.

The character would think of undead as true abominations to be put to the flame immediately before they spawn out of control.

Distinguishing abilities, archery feats and high scouting skills (spot, listen, wilderness lore, etc.)


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 23, 2006)

Hrm. I'm really leaning towards a shifter paladin of the Flame. By 'paladin' I mean 'Lawful and Good, with a gentle nature that hardens in the face of evil,' not 'arrogant SOB that makes demands of the other players.' 

You know my PbP history; you're in all of them!


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2006)

I've updated the first post with a list of current concepts. Several still need to be fleshed out, so keep them coming.

Oh, and Isida: Don't know if you want to be in two _Ravenlofts_ at once.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 24, 2006)

I changed it to Medani, thought it'd be a better fit.  She'll be a warmage/cleric (eventual mystic theurge).


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I've read through the Wikipedia entry for Eberron, so I have some basic ideas. Let me think about concepts for a bit, adn I'll get back to you.



Am I to take your application for Endur's Ravenloft as a withdrawal from this, Rhun?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Interested.



Voadam: Let me know if you are also dropping out due to your application for Endur's version


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Am I to take your application for Endur's Ravenloft as a withdrawal from this, Rhun?





Yes, I was about to post that here. 

It will be easier for me to submit a concept for a non-Eberron game. Thanks, though. If you DM a game as well as you play, I am sure this will be a great game. Have a fun time, and thanks!


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Yes, I was about to post that here.
> 
> It will be easier for me to submit a concept for a non-Eberron game. Thanks, though. If you DM a game as well as you play, I am sure this will be a great game. Have a fun time, and thanks!



Sorry to see you go. Have fun elsewhere!


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, since Endur's seems to be first come, first served, I am going to assume that anyone who has applied over there is tacitly pulling out of this game. If this assumption is wrong, those folks will have to correct me.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 24, 2006)

I haven't come up with a name yet, but I'm really liking the shifter paladin idea. He strives to show that his blood is pure, and that not all shifters are barbaric savages or vicious animals but also to show that the Church is capable of more than just mounting crusades and committing genocide.

I see him as trying to overcome his heritage and constantly presenting himself as intelligent and civilized, while at the same time dealing with the feral impulses his race inflicts upon him. He was raised as an orphan under the auspices of the church, and so wholeheartedly believes in its doctrines but is also aware that there are those in the church who promote their own agendas. 

I can come up with more later, but this is the basic idea.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey stonegod... you've been with me over in my WotC Eberron game for quite a while now, so I figure it's only fair that I return the favor and apply for yours!

This character will be a rogue 3 / cleric 2 / shadowbane stalker 1 build.  You can check out Complete Adventurer for the basics of the Shadowbane prestige classes, and you'll see that they sound very much like (and can easily be adapted to) a minor order within the Church of the Silver Flame that has decided that only by learning about the darkness within men's hearts can they hope to defeat it.  One of the many orders devoted to the immediate rooting out of evil, even if their ways are not wholy good.

*Background:* Jarrith Bronns was taught vehemently since birth what the Church of the Silver Flame was good for and why it was needed, because both of his parents learned first-hand of the evil in the world.  Martin and Milla Bronns were both victims of the scourge of the dopplegangers, as the village they grew up in within Aundair became infested with the fiends, and both sets of their parents were replaced by doppleganger duplicates.  It was only through the grace of the Flame itself that templars finally arrived to eradicate the evil from within the village, and Martin and Milla (both sixteen at the time) clung to each other in their grief.  This eventually led to love... both for each other, and for the precepts of what the Church of the Silver Flame taught.  They moved to Thrane and became staunch proponents of the teachings... raising their young son Jarrith within the faith.

However, they perhaps taught him a little TOO well, since he grew up more unbending than many others around him.  He was an intense, stringent, exceedingly fervent young man, whose entire life became nothing but service to the Flame.  The goodness within him was obvious... and his desires to destroy all evil in the world was plain... but it seemed that he was not above fighting fire with fire so-to-speak, especially when he took his vows as a templar.  His will to serve Church, parents, and Khorvaire was absolute, but it made for a not-quite-so pure young man.  And it was this man that was found by the Order of Illumination-- a wing of the Church a bit more orthodox than many others.  They were always looking for young men and women who would fight evil regardless of the cost.  If they had to damned themselves in order to save the rest of the flock, then so be it.  And when inducted, Jarrith fit into their ranks like a hand in a glove. 

Bronns has now spent the last seven years fighting the evil of the world by walking along it's fine edge.  A master of stealth and agility, he is always called upon to infiltrate places where evil has gotten hold, and open it up for others of the faith to make their way in.  He dances lithely on the edge, knowing full-well that one false step and his plunges irrevocably into the darkness.  But this is the only way he knows to get the truest and lightest of results.

*Primary role:*  Infiltration and observation, with a secondary role of back-up divine caster.

*Quirks and distinguishing abilities:*  Master of stealth, which is only enhanced by his abilities as a member of the shadowbane stalkers.  He's also very good at information gathering and character detection.  He's very much a "attack first - ask questions later" kind of person, which can lead to some difficulties when dealing with polite society.  Also his fervor in defending the principles of the Church can become rather tiring when he's around the non-believers.  He's not the sort of guy you want to get stuck sitting next to at a dinner party... but when you are on a job you have no worries about whether he will do what is needed or asked of him.  Just try not to get him to use all his divine power purely for healing... because as far as he's concerned, you can hire a Jorasco house member for that kind of crap.  The Flame grants him his abilities to root out evil... not to play nursemaid to a bunch of weaklings who have stubbed their toes.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 24, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> This character will be a rogue 3 / cleric 2 / shadowbane stalker 1 build.  You can check out Complete Adventurer for the basics of the Shadowbane prestige classes, and you'll see that they sound very much like (and can easily be adapted to) a minor order within the Church of the Silver Flame that has decided that only by learning about the darkness within men's hearts can they hope to defeat it.  One of the many orders devoted to the immediate rooting out of evil, even if their ways are not wholy good.




Interesting. If you don't have any objections, I may adapt my shifter concept to that of the Shadowbane Inquisitor. It would make him a little darker, but I could see it working. The Shadowbane classes tend to work in tandem, so it would make sense for them to be affiliated.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2006)

Stonegod, I was going to apply to both and play in the first one I got accepted into (since getting into games applied for is not assured and I really want to play a Ravenloft one) then bow out of the other before selection was final. Since I got accepted into the other one I will withdraw my ranger application here and open the slot to another who is more familiar with Eberron. Good luck with your game, I'm sure it will be fun.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

Ill try my hand;  I understand the Eberron background/concpets 'pretty well'  considering I really haven't ever own/looked at the real book.     But I understand action points (mostly) and evough about Psionics to understand that I dont like it.  However, i particualrly love this character concept:


_*Fureziael Thertas*_

Background: Thertas is a man lost; his earliest memories are of wandering through the shattered wilderness of Eberron as man of 20 with no memories;  he was practially an animal, until an old, worn out wizard found him.  He was known only as Ra'thken;  but he saw Fureziael and took pity;  the wizard retaught the basic skills of speech and began the slow process of regaining Fureziael's mind.  

After a few years, Fureziael slowly regained his personality and basic memories.  However, the healing process only went to a point;  he has almost absolutly no recollection of his childhood or the events in Eberron that led to his amnesia.  Fureziael and his wizened patron lived an isolated life in the ruins of an anceint tower, where Fureziael grew at a rapid pace.  Ra'thken was amazed at Fureziael innate powers of sorcery, in addition to his amrtial prowess.  Still, they were frustrated at regaining Fureziael's memories.  But, there was some hope of Fureziael regaining his memory, until the Magus Ra'thken was killed.  

Somehow, a Psionic Monster found it's way into the ruin and motrally wounded the Magus.  He killed it with terrible magic, but knew his life was ending.  Fureziael could do little but watch his mentor die; Ra'thken's last words were these, "Go, Fureziael.  Go out into the world and use the skills I have taught you.  Discover your past, as well as your future."  And so, Fureziael left, and became a mercenary. Now, finally, he has the skill and resources to persue his own interests instead of the interests of others.

primary role: spellsword.  Basically, high ac low hp, good damage output.  Im thinking 2 fighter, 4 sorc.

quirks: besides the interesting amnesia stuffs, he is a very two-sided person.  In new situations and new areas, he is very cautios.  New people, in particular, he is very careful to watch.  When these barriers are down, he is a trusting and loyal person, very curious.  Knowledge is his primary goal, and money is only a means to an end.
He is particuarly cautious around other magics, and has a hatred/disgust for psionics.  He likes to disarm his opponents.

and distinguishing abilities you foresee (and justification for them/how they play to your concept):  abilities?  I would like him to eventualy get the spellsword PrC.  

any thoughts?  like i said, he'd be a 2 fighter, 4 sorc.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 24, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Interesting. If you don't have any objections, I may adapt my shifter concept to that of the Shadowbane Inquisitor. It would make him a little darker, but I could see it working. The Shadowbane classes tend to work in tandem, so it would make sense for them to be affiliated.
> 
> Your thoughts?



I have no objections whatsoever, and I think it'd be awesome to have the two of them working as partners on this mission.  Shadowbane Inquisitor was actually one of my other possible ideas... but I ultimately decided against it because I wanted to actually start the game with a prestige class and I believe you can't get into the Inquisitor until level 7 (because I think you either need a +5 BAB _and_ sneak attack 1d6, which means at least five levels of paladin and one level of rogue... or you needed 9 ranks of one of the skills, which meant being level 6 as well).  But I might be wrong about the entry requirements, I'm not sure.

That's of course not to say you can't be a paladin 5 / rogue 1 and be an initiate into the Order of Illumination and will take your first level of Inquisitor at level 7.  Regardless... I think it'd be really cool to have the two members of the Order of Illumination sent on this mission together as representatives of the Church.  Assuming stonegod is okay with the two prestige classes, I say let's do it!


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 24, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> ...I believe you can't get into the Inquisitor until level 7 (because I think you either need a +5 BAB _and_ sneak attack 1d6, which means at least five levels of paladin and one level of rogue... or you needed 9 ranks of one of the skills, which meant being level 6 as well).  But I might be wrong about the entry requirements, I'm not sure.




I think you may be right; I don't have my books at work, so I can't verify. 



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> That's of course not to say you can't be a paladin 5 / rogue 1 and be an initiate into the Order of Illumination and will take your first level of Inquisitor at level 7.  Regardless... I think it'd be really cool to have the two members of the Order of Illumination sent on this mission together as representatives of the Church.  Assuming stonegod is okay with the two prestige classes, I say let's do it!




Sounds good to me. I'll drop some more detail into the character concept and bribe stonegod later tonight.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me. I'll drop some more detail into the character concept and bribe stonegod later tonight.



I don't know how you are going to get that money to me, but make sure it is in small, unmarked bills.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2006)

I'll give my thoughts on the good concepts here so far, but I'm still taking them, so don't be discouraged! 

Edit: I meant to say they'll be up later tonight. More work first! Yay!  :\


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 25, 2006)

Ovako was long time wandering in the woods after the war. The land where his community was in the Elden Reaches had never been touch by battle, but some friends and a uncle had gone to the war. He was a druid, a druid member of the Gatekeepers that had been his reward after long years of study, walking in the woods, and prayer, lots of prayer. Many years already he had been traveling the edges the wood wanting badly to travel the continent. 

He had heard much about the cities and its splendor well know also was the fact that half-orcs where not nicely looked at. All was so different from what he had learned as child, the half-orc is the person that unites human and orc, and was not to be ashamed above. In the Elden reaches this was a well known and accepted idea, as well as in the Shadow marshes.

A dream becomes true in some cases, and for Ovako it did. The day he graduated from his place of training he was contacted by an emissary of the Gatekeepers, wanting him to become and aspirant of their sect. He was honored by the proposition, as not many was asked about the same that day. 
Two years after and after two tests he had become strong enough to adventure on his own and seek knowledge wherever he could. He was told that by one of his elders. His dream was nos complete he had the liberty and the tools to travel alone, gathering what he could in nature as he went on his march towards his new adventure.

Four years later he was feeling that he was missing something in his life. He had learned much thing but he still was itching for something that he really did not know what was. One thing was for sure the unease was strong, and he sometime even believed that nature was telling him something that he could not understand. A family of birds had been often visiting him. Maybe its was only that they understood that the orc had seeds in his pockets or maybe they where there as a signal.
They sometimes flew to a tretop and started to sing as he would walk towards them half a day and allways find a good spot for the night. What he realized after some weeks was that the birds was traveling excactly in the direction of his home lands in the Elden Reaches.
Further down the road for Ovako, nearer his home that is, the birds made him fumble over a battleground, long forgotten because the forest had swallowed hundred of square mile with remains of a big battleground. Skeletons shattered all over the place. He was surea nd tok this as a warning necromancy had take place there more then once, he did not like the idea of doing something so un-natural, and fleed the place in search of more knowledge so he could set a stop of this evil place. He had found another mision to complete in his life, he never saw the birds again after that day.



Primary Role: I see him as a  and as a suport ranged attacker. Ovako, Is a Half-Orc Druid. His animal companion is a blackbear he convinced to come along as a puppy. The mother of the puppy lied lifeless when Ovako was walking back for his homelands. Ovako feeded him strong and big and learned him various tricks. So big was Ovakos love to the animal that he shifted into one when he needed.

Quirks: He tends to be quiet and not to make much out of himself. He says the things that must been said but as the true druid he is, he likes to let nature go with its play and not interfere to much.
His blackbear snores just a bit louder then himself.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

Okay, here are my thoughts/comments/random typings so far:

*Bront:* I liked Zan in Warriors of the Coast, and he might fit here. Of course, you'll have to be free enough to play. I am also wiling to entertain other concepts.

*Enforcer:* I have not seen the Combat Focus feats in play yet, but my overview did not give my too much to pause over. Only question I would have is what would break the focus---I'd probably rule a spell effect like _calm emotions_ or similar would. I like the background.

*kinem:* Not enough info to comment on at this time.

*Eva of Sirrion:* The Sun and Sword Military Magic Academy is an interesting idea, but probably associated with one country more than being an independent agency. The _Player's Guide to Eberron_ posits that such an academy may have been in Cyre. As a member of a House, however, Myran could have easily bought herself in any case. Gives you an opportunity to have known any of the Cyran characters. In addition, adds a little something to the RP possibilities to know that your academy is no more, having been destroyed. 

As for your particular implementation of the concept: I assume you are going warmage to be more of a *blow things up* fighter/mage than a *augment myself* fighter/mage. I have nothing particularly against the class. Warmage/cleric is going to give you a case of MAD and not not allow you to Mystic Theurge until you reach more than the game's halfway point (8th level), but warmage/favored soul is not going to get you into Mystic Theurge until near the end of the campaign (9th) if you make that far. Thus, you may wish to take that into account.

*ByteRynn* I like the background, and the Vol dupage is good stuff. I have a little trepidation about the knight class, mostly about some of its challenge abilities. I'm not going to squash it, but be aware that I'll be wary of abuses.

*GwydapLlew* The sketch of the concept looks good, and the possible integration with DEFCON's character is fine. I will give you both plenty of opportunity to 'fall off the path.'  But both of you will have to take care of playing well with others (mostly the PCs).

*DEFCON* As I said for GwydapLlew, I like the concept an the possible integration. Also s I said above, play well with others. I'm not looking for lone wolfs; they can be frustrating in RL and really annoying in PBP. 

*penance* I'll be upfront and say that psionics will not play a role in this game unless there is a psionic PC, so a lot of your character's motivation/uniqueness is not applicable. In addition, spellsword is a very week PrC (though an interesting concept); I'd suggest something more along the duskblade in the PHBII than the fighter/sorc/spellsword combo. Finally, with the build you are describing, you will only get to spellsword at the very end (9th level).

*Drowned Hero* I like half-orcs, and I like half-orc druids. I can see how you are trying to tie a hatred of undead into your background. The only comment I have right now is that druids to not make great ranged combatants, being limited to spears and slings.

That's all I got for now. Any questions? Let me know!


----------



## Doomhawk (Oct 25, 2006)

*Selase Kolandra*

*Background:* Selase has always been a very spiritual person and very devoted to her faith, the Blood of Vol. When she was old enough, she felt a strong desire to spread the truth of the Divinity Within, and so underwent a cleric's training. Only those who demonstrate that they will obey orders without question are brought into the secret of the truth of the church, and Selase questioned everything - she always sought the why, philosophizing endlessly and expounding the virtues she discovered in her contemplations. Her idealism led to the completion of her training without even a suspicion of the real origins of her faith.
In her travels as a missionary, Selase was exposed to many of the horrors of the Last War, and she soon added her voice to the movements for peace. She traveled with a unit from her native Karrnath, healing the wounded (on both sides, when possible) and generally trying to ease the horrific body count. Each person she saved, she reasoned, was a person who might yet unlock the Divinity Within and discover true paradise.
With the end of the war, the unit disbanded, but some (including Selase and ByteRynn's character?) stuck together, to travel the world and in her case, continue to spread good deeds and the faith of the Blood.

*Primary Role:* Selase fills the role of party cleric. She channels negative energy, but would still be a capable healer thanks to the Spontaneous Healer feat. She should also lead to some good roleplaying situations with those in the party of other faiths. (Since the party's been together a while, though, they probably have a 'no heated arguments over religion' policy, for the sake of maintaining unity and friendships.)

*Quirks:* Well, she's a cleric of the Blood of Vol, which is unusual for a PC. However, she's also the flip side of the corrupt priest of the Host or Flame - she is a (lawful) good follower of Vol. She has a tremendous respect for life and so will only use violence when all other options have been exhausted, and a desire to help others improve themselves by embracing the Divinity Within.

*Distinguishing Abilities:* Selase is a full caster, and is especially competent at preserving life and the Divinity Within - or, in the worst cases, revoking that privilege to those undeserving. She also has the power to rebuke undead who misuse their immortality, sometimes even converting them to the right cause. She might have some ability at making items (probably Potions and maybe Wondrous also).

I've been away from ENWorld for quite a while, due to RL stuff that came up (and can't find any of my old games), but I've been playing D&D for years and have a fair amount of experience with PbP.


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Okay, here are my thoughts/comments/random typings so far:
> 
> *Bront:* I liked Zan in Warriors of the Coast, and he might fit here. Of course, you'll have to be free enough to play. I am also wiling to entertain other concepts.
> 
> That's all I got for now. Any questions? Let me know!



Glad you liked him.

I'll see how he looks at 6th level when I get a chance.


----------



## penance (Oct 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Okay, here are my thoughts/comments/random typings so far:
> *penance* I'll be upfront and say that psionics will not play a role in this game unless there is a psionic PC, so a lot of your character's motivation/uniqueness is not applicable. In addition, spellsword is a very week PrC (though an interesting concept); I'd suggest something more along the duskblade in the PHBII than the fighter/sorc/spellsword combo. Finally, with the build you are describing, you will only get to spellsword at the very end (9th level).
> 
> That's all I got for now. Any questions? Let me know!




lol, well, first, i think spellsword is a perfectly acceptable class;  but I may just end up taking more fighter/sorc levels.



			
				Player Resource Consortium said:
			
		

> REQUIREMENTS:  [for spellsword]
> 
> Arcane Spellcasting: Level 2 or higher.
> Feats: Weapon Proficiency Simple, Weapon Proficiency Martial, Armor Proficiency Light, Armor Proficiency Medium, Armor Proficiency Heavy.
> ...




Those are the reqs;  with lore being any knowledge skill.  I could easily have that by seventh level, giving me two spellsword levels.  I might, however, just take another level fighter and the rest sorc.  *shrugs*  either way, my spells will look like this;  1: mage armor, sheild, true strike, magic missile  2:scorching ray, some other good ability (bulls strength?)  now that I am thinking about it, it is true that I realy wouldn't get any good abilities off of spellsword if we close at level 9.

*looks up duskblade*


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Okay, here are my thoughts/comments/random typings so far:
> 
> *Enforcer:* I have not seen the Combat Focus feats in play yet, but my overview did not give my too much to pause over. Only question I would have is what would break the focus---I'd probably rule a spell effect like _calm emotions_ or similar would. I like the background.



As far as I can tell, nothing specifically breaks the focus, but if you want certain spells to break it, that's fine by me--we should probably figure that out before play starts, however. Keep in mind that Combat Focus itself provides a +2 to Will saves (and a +4 after I get two more Combat Form feats, which I'll have at 6th) once I gain focus (after I hit something, once/encounter) and I'll have at least a 13 Wisdom (Combat Focus prereq), so charms and _calm emotions_ may not be as effective as they are on most Fighters. 

I think that anything that knocks my character unconscious should certainly break focus, obviously.

I'm glad you like the background.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> As far as I can tell, nothing specifically breaks the focus, but if you want certain spells to break it, that's fine by me--we should probably figure that out before play starts, however. Keep in mind that Combat Focus itself provides a +2 to Will saves (and a +4 after I get two more Combat Form feats, which I'll have at 6th) once I gain focus (after I hit something, once/encounter) and I'll have at least a 13 Wisdom (Combat Focus prereq), so charms and _calm emotions_ may not be as effective as they are on most Fighters.



My closest analogy is barbarian rage: Unless they go unconscious or someone uses the appropriate spell, rage doesn't end until its time is up (or the barbarian stops it). It also gives a bonus to Will saves, and so is pretty analogous.


----------



## penance (Oct 25, 2006)

erm, and yes, my character would be human.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> *GwydapLlew* The sketch of the concept looks good, and the possible integration with DEFCON's character is fine. I will give you both plenty of opportunity to 'fall off the path.'  But both of you will have to take care of playing well with others (mostly the PCs).




I completely agree. I don't fall in the 'drama queen' camp of paladin players, but I appreciate the concern! While Shadowbane Inquisitors have a particularly strong drive to root out evil, I'm planning on portraying him as uncomplicated rather than arrogant. I'll post more in a bit about how I see him benig played, and I'd appreciate it if you'd let me know your thoughts - paladins can be complicated enough in face-to-face games, let alone through teh intarweb.


----------



## penance (Oct 25, 2006)

wow.  you intend to keep recruiting until november 10th?  gee, you already have like 9 character applications.

*is suitably impressed*


And I am considering duskblade, but the catches are this;  no scorching ray, and the ablilities i really like (swist spell casting!) dont apply until 10th level and after,  which you say we prolly won't hit.  I might just got fighter/sorc.  What is the starting cash for these characters?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> wow.  you intend to keep recruiting until november 10th?  gee, you already have like 9 character applications.
> 
> *is suitably impressed*



I'm going to be on travel next week, and will have little to no time to be on the boards. It'll take me a week to catch up!  

I may move up the timeline when I get back from the trip, but no decisions are being made until I get back.


----------



## penance (Oct 25, 2006)

ah, *nods*   That does make sense.  And I bet it will take a long time to catch up;  and I wonder what system you will use to pick characters for the group;  what if you have like, 15 applications?

hrm... note that at the end of december I may be leaving.  I think 2 months should be enough to finish an adventure, right?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> ah, *nods*   That does make sense.  And I bet it will take a long time to catch up;  and I wonder what system you will use to pick characters for the group;  what if you have like, 15 applications?



I specified the outline of my decision process in the first post.



			
				penance said:
			
		

> hrm... note that at the end of december I may be leaving.  I think 2 months should be enough to finish an adventure, right?



In RL, maybe (if you remove a lot of the extra stuff). In PBP, not a chance. This is a long module (takes people from 6th to 9th-10th level). Endur (who is running a parallel game) predicted about a year to complete, and I would trust his judgement.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> My closest analogy is barbarian rage: Unless they go unconscious or someone uses the appropriate spell, rage doesn't end until its time is up (or the barbarian stops it). It also gives a bonus to Will saves, and so is pretty analogous.



That works for me. But how about instead of _calm emotions_, we use spells like _daze_ and _confusion_ or anything else that breaks concentration (stunning attacks too now that I think of it). This will probably end up breaking Combat Focus more often, sure, but it makes more sense as Combat Focus is based on internal discipline flavor-wise, and not rage. I see the feats as sort of a Flame and the Void (ala Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time, if you're familiar) meditative kind of thing, where having calm emotions would actually help but anger and rage (and being dazed or stunned) would disrupt Geran's focus.

But either way is fine by me.

(Also, my previous post was #1,000!!! *does a little dance*)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> That works for me. But how about instead of _calm emotions_, we use spells like _daze_ and _confusion_ or anything else that breaks concentration (stunning attacks too now that I think of it). This will probably end up breaking Combat Focus more often, sure, but it makes more sense as Combat Focus is based on internal discipline flavor-wise, and not rage. I see the feats as sort of a Flame and the Void (ala Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time, if you're familiar) meditative kind of thing, where having calm emotions would actually help but anger and rage (and being dazed or stunned) would disrupt Geran's focus.



That seems reasonable (and, I am familiar with your source material ).


----------



## penance (Oct 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> In RL, maybe (if you remove a lot of the extra stuff). In PBP, not a chance. This is a long module (takes people from 6th to 9th-10th level). Endur (who is running a parallel game) predicted about a year to complete, and I would trust his judgement.




uf, a year?   Well, then I will (reluctanly) have to withdraw my bid.  good luck on it all!


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> (and, I am familiar with your source material ).



Well then I promise to finish the story in a reasonable number of posts and actually communicate with the rest of the party so that we can succeed at our goals.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Well then I promise to finish the story in a reasonable number of posts and actually communicate with the rest of the party so that we can succeed at our goals.



And no prattling on about that wind...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Like GwydapLlew said... no worries on this front about any lone wolfishness.  I had a hard enough time trying to adjudicate Nelson Luttin running all over god's green earth to know how much of a pain in the tuchas it can occasionally be!  

Jarrith will be focused and have strong opinions... but the main character thing that I'll probably be emphasizing is being extremely pro-active.  Which just means that when the party reaches places where decisions need to be made (like which direction to go in, who to speak to next, questions to ask etc.), I'll have Jarrith do something pretty straight away after the party makes initial thoughts on what to do.  Oftentimes in PbP someone just needs to take all the opinions that have been given thus far and make a firm decision on one In-Game just to push the story forward.  And that's how I see playing Jarrith... using a character trait to an actual gaming effect.

He'll be "annoying" (like I mentioned in my background) because he won't sit on his hands while the party debates decisons to death, but will rather take what seems to be the overall popular choice and just run with it.  He'd call it being "pro-active"... others might call him being "rash".


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 25, 2006)

*Paladin thoughts*

The Shadowbane Inquisitors are known to be straightforward and rather black-and-white regarding eeeeeeeeevil. Reading over the base description, they sound a lot like the tactical nuclear option (while the Stalkers sound like the sniper variants.) Here is how I'm considering the paladin if allowed to play:


Do not ally with an evil creature or organization.
Good may have to suffer in order for evil to be destroyed.
Maintain purity through straightforwardness; deception leads to evil.
There is as much good in mercy as there is in justice; help those in need.
Prove that your shifter blood is not evil; allow your instincts to guide you (not rule you.)

I see him being played as straight-to-the-point and direct in nature, but also compassionate and understanding. To use a modern example: he's the kind of guy to call someone a drug dealer to his face, but he understands that not everyone can handle that level of commitment. Just because someone can't handle the commitment, however, doesn't mean they get a free pass if they interfere. His ideals do not allow him carte blanche to run roughshod over others, as that sort of attitude is what prompted the near-extermination of his race.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Do not ally with an evil creature or organization.
> Good may have to suffer in order for evil to be destroyed.
> Maintain purity through straightforwardness; deception leads to evil.
> There is as much good in mercy as there is in justice; help those in need.
> Prove that your shifter blood is not evil; allow your instincts to guide you (not rule you.)



My thoughts

That is fine. Of course, not all organizations that are really evil are thought of as evil. The Church does not like the Blood of Vol, for example, but it is not openly known what lies behind the facade. Also, realize that in Eberron, evil is not as black/white as it is in the default/Greyhawk setting---_detect evil_ is a useful tool, but not for the "target identification" it has been used for in other settings. To quote the ECS:


			
				Eberron Campaign Setting said:
			
		

> It is important to keep in mind that evil people are not always killers, criminals, or demon worshipers. They might be selfish and cruel... but they don't necessarily deserve to be attacked by adventurers.



Mmm, potential moral conflicts.
 This is one that could be a gamebreaker, especially when one considers that the other half of the Order of Illumination (the Shadowbane stalker's) use just those tactics. Your character may refuse to lie, but not answering the question or doing something else is a valid tact, and he should let other use the appropriate tools when needed. Remember, _undetectable alignment_ is a paladin spell.
Fine by me.
RP goodness.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

I have updated the first posts with all the potential applications and a list of the known roles as I see them. Questions marks indicate something I am not sure about or mentioned previously and have not had a comment on. Some folks still need to flesh out ideas, which everyone has plenty of time to do so.

No warforged or artificers yet.


----------



## Doomhawk (Oct 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> .
> [*] This is one that could be a gamebreaker, especially when one considers that the other half of the Order of Illumination (the Shadowbane stalker's) use just those tactics. Your character may refuse to lie, but not answering the question or doing something else is a valid tact, and he should let other use the appropriate tools when needed. Remember, _undetectable alignment_ is a paladin spell.




'An Aes Sedai will always tell you the truth, but it won't always be the truth you think they told you'?


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> That is fine. Of course, not all organizations that are really evil are thought of as evil. The Church does not like the Blood of Vol, for example, but it is not openly known what lies behind the facade. Also, realize that in Eberron, evil is not as black/white as it is in the default/Greyhawk setting---_detect evil_ is a useful tool, but not for the "target identification" it has been used for in other settings




Definitely. I'm a fan of the Eberron grayscale of alignment. Since he's a shifter, and his church pretty much wiped out all the lycanthropes because they were seen as 'evil,' he's not going to be quick to jump to that conclusion. Once he identifies something as eeeevil, though....all bets are off.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> This is one that could be a gamebreaker, especially when one considers that the other half of the Order of Illumination (the Shadowbane stalker's) use just those tactics. Your character may refuse to lie, but not answering the question or doing something else is a valid tact, and he should let other use the appropriate tools when needed. Remember, _undetectable alignment_ is a paladin spell.




You have a valid point. I've always seen the two sides of the Order using different tactics for the same goal: there is nothing wrong with a Stalker to lie, steal and deceive in order to flush out evil, but there is something wrong with an Inquisitor using those same ploys. And I agree; there are ways to avoid lying besides telling the truth.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 25, 2006)

_stonegod wrote:_


> No warforged or artificers yet.




My reply:  ask and ye shall receive.  Originally, I'd been concerned over whether to give this a shot or not because, while I'm only in two games, I'm also preparing to DM my first play-by-post game as well.  But I'm game to give this a shot, since one game is fairly casual, and the other game... well, I've either been removed from it (although I posted on still being there in the OOC thread), or it's completely dead in the water anyway, so I'm down to just one game.  So... here we go.

Tinker (NG Warforged Artificer 6: all racial substitution levels from _Races of Eberron_) -- Tinker learned the arts of the artificer before being released from servitude at the conclusion of the Last War and the Treaty of Thronehold. Since then, Tinker has travelled Khorvaire, his curiosity fueling him to learn as much as he can.  That curiosity can sometimes get the better of him.  Since I have yet to see a prestige class that can complement the artificer, I'll leave him to be an artificer all the way through.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Tinker (NG Warforged Artificer 6: all racial substitution levels from _Races of Eberron_) -- Tinker learned the arts of the artificer before being released from servitude at the conclusion of the Last War and the Treaty of Thronehold. Since then, Tinker has travelled Khorvaire, his curiosity fueling him to learn as much as he can.  That curiosity can sometimes get the better of him.  Since I have yet to see a prestige class that can complement the artificer, I'll leave him to be an artificer all the way through.



What do you see Tinker's role as: Party Support? Blastificer? Construct-builder?

Quirks and such would also be appreciated (as per the first post; Enforcer has a good layout). 

You're right about the PrC, unless you are a non-warforged artificer; then Renegade Mastermaker is fun.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Drowned Hero* I like half-orcs, and I like half-orc druids. I can see how you are trying to tie a hatred of undead into your background. The only comment I have right now is that druids to not make great ranged combatants, being limited to spears and slings.




As you guessed i was thinking in beeing divine suport and slingshooter. I was thinking in have a stack of intresting bullets so enhance the damage. I would apreciate if you told me if you know of any source i can see a bigger varierity of amo for the sling.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> As you guessed i was thinking in being divine suport and slingshooter. I was thinking in have a stack of interesting bullets so enhance the damage. I would appreciate if you told me if you know of any source i can see a bigger variety of ammo for the sling.



Unfortunately, I do not. I had a monk slinger once, and it never really worked out. We celebrated when on the last fight of the campaign he finally hit something. However, it was with his fists! 

Spears might do you better, and you can always reuse them.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I do not. I had a monk slinger once, and it never really worked out. We celebrated when on the last fight of the campaign he finally hit something. However, it was with his fists!




d00d, the druid slinger in my SCAP rocks - she can't seem to miss anything!


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 26, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> d00d, the druid slinger in my SCAP rocks - she can't seem to miss anything!




*SCAP:* What is this? maybe its something i can use?

-DH-


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

As far as special sling ammo... if stonegod's okay with the idea you could always just buy acid flasks, alchemist's fire, spark, and frost, and thunderstones and say that the flasks were designed to be flung from a sling, rather than thrown by hand.  I mean, at 6th level I don't think it's going to break the bank if you get to use your regular to-hit with a sling instead of the standard ranged touch attack you normally have to make to throw the vials.

After all, at the prices needed to buy acid, fire, spark, and frost one-shot vials (anywhere from 20-30gp each), you probably won't be able to hoard many of them.  Sling bullets cost 1 sp for 10 and they do 1d4 damage.  Alchemist's fire costs 20gp for one flask and does 1d6 + splash with a secondary 1d6 next round.  You won't be flinging dozens of them across the battlefield... not at those prices.

Of course, the other thing to consider is that we'll probably have quite a bit of starting gold, and you could always just buy magical sling bullets with extra properties.  A bag of 50 bullets with a +2 enhancement (+1 for magic, and an extra +1 for the special qualities) would cost you 8350gp.  And again... if stonegod was nice, you could perhaps convince him to let you not get 50 of only a single type but perhaps get several different +1 modifier types of bullets that add up to 50.  So perhaps you get 10 Flaming bullets, 10 Frost bullets, 15 Ghost Touch bullets, and 15 Undead Bane bullets.

Just a thought.


----------



## starkad (Oct 26, 2006)

I'll throw my hat into the ring.. I haven't played a PbP yet, but I am online basically 16 hours a day, so why not?

I've played D&D for a while (20+ years), and Eberron since it came out. No lack of knowledge here - I could probably stand to learn some! 

Concept:

Name: Deregan Blackhammer
Deregan is a strapping young dwarf from the Mror Holds. He wields twin war-axes, almost in defiance of his family name. Hammers don't interest him much - his father always spouted the virtues of a blunt object, and how it would inflict the most pain upon a foe (in his father's case, normally an orc... "filthy creatures" as he put it - but give Deregan anyting opposing him or his friends). Deregan never believed that philosophy much. If you cut a leg off, the shock of pain would be almost too much to bear. If you merely crushed it, the opponent might have a chance to come crawling back to you. His motto is 'cut it, don't break it'; his mother called him simple and stupid, but there you go.

Deregan hired out his services during the last war - mostly towards the tag end of the conflict. House Deneith paid well, but the life of a mercenary - and taking orders from some know-it-all captain - just weren't for him. Too much of a free spirit, when the war ended, Deregan did some minor adventuring, and then decided to settle down. Recently, his demons have gotten the better of him. Alcohol mired him down in misery, to the point where it nearly destroyed him. Now, fighting his own inner demons, he has vacated his small home in Sharn, and decided once again to venture forth... Who knows, maybe he will find his demons, and conquer them. In the meantime, he strives to stay away from the drink, and tries to find enjoyment in other aspects. Perhaps by honing his abilities, he can master himself once more.

Roles: A fighter (working towards the tempest class perhaps). Not really a "tank", but more of a mobile devastation platform (MDP). A bit of a rebel (chaotic good), but a good natured, (former?) ale-drinking machine.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> As far as special sling ammo... if stonegod's okay with the idea you could always just buy acid flasks, alchemist's fire, spark, and frost, and thunderstones and say that the flasks were designed to be flung from a sling, rather than thrown by hand.  I mean, at 6th level I don't think it's going to break the bank if you get to use your regular to-hit with a sling instead of the standard ranged touch attack you normally have to make to throw the vials.
> 
> You won't be flinging dozens of them across the battlefield... not at those prices.



Actually, you provide the counter example to this in your next post: 8350gp for the 50 sling bullets gets me 417 of the vials. However, you will always have a better to hit with a thrown vial than a slung vial except for range increments. Don't forget that slings require a move action to load, so no iterative attacks (which is not an issue for druids until 8th level anyway.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Specially-designed alchemical bullets are possible, but they would have to be smaller to fit. I'd have to think on what that would entail.
> 
> Of course, the other thing to consider is that we'll probably have quite a bit of starting gold, and you could always just buy magical sling bullets with extra properties.  A bag of 50 bullets with a +2 enhancement (+1 for magic, and an extra +1 for the special qualities) would cost you 8350gp.  And again... if stonegod was nice, you could perhaps convince him to let you not get 50 of only a single type but perhaps get several different +1 modifier types of bullets that add up to 50.  So perhaps you get 10 Flaming bullets, 10 Frost bullets, 15 Ghost Touch bullets, and 15 Undead Bane bullets.



No issues with the 'buffet' approach.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> *SCAP:* What is this? maybe its something i can use?



Shackled City Adventure Path. Its a mega-module, not ammo. Though you can throw the book at a -4 penalty.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2006)

Still waiting for *Bront*, *Azaar* and *kinem* to flush out their concepts and on *Eva of Sirrion* to answer my questions above.

New applications also welcome, of course.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2006)

stonegod, I was guessing that a stonegod-run Eberron EtCR would be rather different than an Endur-world neutral EtCR, and wasn't necessarily planning on dropping out.  However, I would totally understand if you wouldn't want players in the same module due to possible story contamination.  It also seems as if you have a great deal of interested players already.  I'll like to put up a charcter too, perhaps as an alt if nothing else.  I promise I am good at separating my own knowledge from that of my character.  

Besides, I've always wanted to make a shifter barbarian.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 27, 2006)

sorry, what questions?


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2006)

I haven't forgotten; it's just been a busy week, and the deadline of 11/10 is generously late.  I will post it when I have it.

I know a fair bit about the Ravenloft CS, but haven't read I6 or EtCR, though I have read reviews.  I have the Eberron CS book.

In the mean time you can get some idea about my playing style from:

games I'm currently in here:
D20 Modern - Dark*Matter: Discovery, the Beginning

D&D - Paridon: The Dark Metropolis (Ravenloft) 

my EZboard where I ran some PBPs:
Bylan


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> sorry, what questions?



To quote myself:


			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Eva of Sirrion: The Sun and Sword Military Magic Academy is an interesting idea, but probably associated with one country more than being an independent agency. The Player's Guide to Eberron posits that such an academy may have been in Cyre. As a member of a House, however, Myran could have easily bought herself in any case. Gives you an opportunity to have known any of the Cyran characters. In addition, adds a little something to the RP possibilities to know that your academy is no more, having been destroyed.
> 
> As for your particular implementation of the concept: I assume you are going warmage to be more of a *blow things up* fighter/mage than a *augment myself* fighter/mage. I have nothing particularly against the class. Warmage/cleric is going to give you a case of MAD and not not allow you to Mystic Theurge until you reach more than the game's halfway point (8th level), but warmage/favored soul is not going to get you into Mystic Theurge until near the end of the campaign (9th) if you make that far. Thus, you may wish to take that into account.



The main questions above are:
- Are you fine w/ my interpretation of the warmage academy base?
- You are planning an arcane damage sort of role?
- What is your response to my statement about the Theurge issues listed above?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

kinem said:
			
		

> I haven't forgotten; it's just been a busy week, and the deadline of 11/10 is generously late.  I will post it when I have it.
> 
> I know a fair bit about the Ravenloft CS, but haven't read I6 or EtCR, though I have read reviews.  I have the Eberron CS book.



The game is not Ravenloft CS-based, just EtCR, which is I6 redux (I think House of Strahd was supposed to be similar, or some-such).

The deadline is long, but I wanted to make sure that those who have posted are still moving forward with concepts. Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> stonegod, I was guessing that a stonegod-run Eberron EtCR would be rather different than an Endur-world neutral EtCR, and wasn't necessarily planning on dropping out.  However, I would totally understand if you wouldn't want players in the same module due to possible story contamination.  It also seems as if you have a great deal of interested players already.  I'll like to put up a charcter too, perhaps as an alt if nothing else.  I promise I am good at separating my own knowledge from that of my character.
> 
> Besides, I've always wanted to make a shifter barbarian.



There are some elements of randomness, and I will be changing some things, but some elements are going to be strongly the same (the Castle, for example). However, anyone who has been through I6 will have similar issues. Its something I'm still chewing on.

However, I will say right now that the concepts are pretty melee heavy. So the shifter barbarian would have a lot of competition. Not that you don't come up with brilliant concepts.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Just as a note, for anyone considering a new application, I'm not going to take any more melee roles---there are plenty to choose from already. General arcane magic, party face, and party buff roles are still largely unapplied-for.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2006)

In that case...  wizard it is!  Or should I say... warlock?  

I have one in mind, one I made for a different game that might suit this one, provided I change the background a bit (he was made for an FR game).  This is his old character sheet: Sebak of Garos - Tiefling Warlock.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> In that case...  wizard it is!  Or should I say... warlock?
> 
> I have one in mind, one I made for a different game that might suit this one, provided I change the background a bit (he was made for an FR game).  This is his old character sheet: Sebak of Garos - Tiefling Warlock.



As you know, I _hate_ warlocks. 

I'll have to think about the tiefling element: They're pretty rare in Eberron, considering its not as much of a planar bordello as other settings (FR included ). I've heard "born in a coterminous region" as a possibility. Your call; I'll let you work it out as you port your old Sebak's role, quirks, and abilities over here.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey stonegod... since my character's already up and there's nothing else for me to do until waiting for the deadline to pass... are there any edits or additional info you'd like to see in my character submission?  I figure with two more full weeks I can add/fix/elaborate on plenty of my stuff if you think you either want more clarification or specifics on anything.

If you're happy with the submission, cool!  But if you think extra detail might be beneficial for you and to help you make your decisions, let me know and I'll go back in and work on Jarrith.  Thanx.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 27, 2006)

Like DEFCON 1, I also think I'm pretty set, but I'm happy to expand on my background if you'd like.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

*DEFCON, Enforcer*: I believe your set (ie., there is nothing you _need_ to flesh out).

If anyone who may have a shared history (DEFCON/GwydapLlew, Enforcer/Eva, etc.) wants to flesh that out, or just wants to work on their bg some more, I'm not stopping you.


----------



## Enforcer (Oct 27, 2006)

I've updated Geran's entry a little bit--just fleshing out some more details.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Still waiting for *Bront*, *Azaar* and *kinem* to flush out their concepts and on *Eva of Sirrion* to answer my questions above.
> 
> New applications also welcome, of course.



I don't have the time, Sorry 

Have fun though   I might just follow this and heckle


----------



## stonegod (Oct 28, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't have the time, Sorry
> 
> Have fun though   I might just follow this and heckle



Sorry to hear that, Bront, but I understand.  Just don't throw fruit.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 28, 2006)

starkad said:
			
		

> I'll throw my hat into the ring.. I haven't played a PbP yet, but I am online basically 16 hours a day, so why not?



I've updated the list of proposed characters with your dwarf.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 29, 2006)

Daellin ir'Ayellan, elven archer 

The war was over, and Cyre was gone. Daellin had been a child when it had started, son of an important family in Metrol. Had taken service with King Connos as a young elf, learning the bow in an elite archer company. Had served with honor under Connos, and later Queen Dannel. Had commanded the same company he'd joined as boy as middle age creeped upon him, and taken the field against the Karrns when it happened.

And he was sure that somehow, they had been responsible. Oh, some blamed the Thranes and their religious fanatics. Some blamed arcane tricks of the Aundairans. Some said House Cannith had been tinkering with things no mortal was meant to know. But black necromancy had created those _things_ he had been battling for decades. And he _knew_ it could do much worse.

The Day of Mourning had taken his family; parents, siblings, even his wife. He'd thought, with the round of offensives that had been underway on that day, Cyre might be able to carve out a situation where they could sue for peace. And where Daelinn could go home and start a family. It was not to be.

He had sought out the Prince, and delivered his company intact. Had led an expedition into the Mournland itself to confirm the fates of his family. And then he put himself at Orgarev's service, trying to punish the guilty.

Primary role: ranged combatant, tracker, and scout.

(ranger 5/Cyran Avenger 1; archery combat style, favored enemy (undead), distracting attack from PHB II replaces animal companion)


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been mulling it over, and I think I'd like to through my hat in the ring.  Upfront, I'd like to note that I have no knowledge of Castle Ravenloft.  Unfortunately, I also have little knowledge of Eberron, so I've been reading what I can find.

My concept, at this point, is a bard, probably a changeling (though that might become human, since I know so little about changelings).

*Background:* Since I'm unfamiliar with the setting, my background sketch is quite rough right now.  I'm uncertain as to specific events of the war (still reading on that), but I think I'd likely have been involved in some capacity helping to boost moral and give that general support at which bards shine.  I'm thinking that, given the state of things since the war, and all the political, social, and economic movement going on, I'd likely have been working as a diplomat of sorts (for either some governing body or a merchantile group).  However, rather than being on the up-and-up in a role such as ambassador or negotiator, I'd have been working more covertly as a manipulator.  Due to a general distaste for the job, coupled with a desire to not die from a knife in my sleep, I've since left that life to see how my talents could fare adventuring in a sort of return to the battle work I did in the war.

I'd love any comments or general thoughts that could flesh this out more.

*Primary Role:* While charismatic, of course, I'd assume the role of a party face, though likely not a role of a leader.  I'd have a secondary role as helping gather information, via manipulation, magical assessing, and even passive disguise and observation.  Naturally, in combat my role would be primarly buffing, with a backup focus battlefield control (via charming and the like).

*Quirks:*  Compared to most changelings, I'd probable be considered uncautious and more friendly.  I think I may have a slight inferiority complex coupled with a need for attention (in a typical bard sort of way) that has resulted in my acting almost more human (by changeling standards, not by human standards).

*Distinguishing Abilities:* Obviously bardic music and magic.  Additionally great focus on the social skills, and probably fluency in many languages.

*Other Games in Which I've Been Involved:*
Rose, tiefling dervish in moritheil's Invasion of Mori
Aeron, the Last Prophet of Caria, cleric of Pelor in Rhun's Greyhawk OMEGA Game
Idim Moq Qo Harr, swashbuckler in Nalfeshnee's Tale of the Clueless
Konstantine D’Artur, bard in Krago o'the Mountain's Shackled City (game not currently running)
I tried DMing Dichotomy's Age of Worms, but it fell apart when three of the characters had to abruptly stop playing on the boards, and a fourth stopped posting regularly.  Note that the game is also a bit messed up because it was started during the time that the boards crashed, so much had to be reposted in summary format.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 31, 2006)

Im going to pull out.
Have fun


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Oct 31, 2006)

Stonegod, from the most excellent posts you make I am sure you will be a very fun gamemaaster.  I will put a Psionic character on the table for you to peruse over as well.  Do all characters have to be from Khorbaire, or can a Psion be from Reidra for instance, a traveller of many journeys into both the unknown lands as well as psyches.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 31, 2006)

Mr_Spicoli said:
			
		

> Stonegod, from the most excellent posts you make I am sure you will be a very fun gamemaaster.  I will put a Psionic character on the table for you to peruse over as well.  Do all characters have to be from Khorbaire, or can a Psion be from Reidra for instance, a traveller of many journeys into both the unknown lands as well as psyches.



As mentioned in the first post, anything psionic tied to Reidra (kalasthar, Inspired, anyone from there) will be a bit of a sell. Especially a Redrian psion which would have some connection w/ the Dream Dark which has no play in this story at all. I have nothing against psionics, but you have to be aware of the baggage that a lot of it comes with in Eberron.


----------



## Unkabear (Oct 31, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> No warforged or artificers yet.




Stonegod I find this wrong.  So I will add a post.  I have been looking for a good Eberron game to get into and Castle Ravenloft would be an amazing way to go.  I loved the setting back in 2e but never ran the adventure. 

*Echo* Warforged Artificer

Echo served during the great war in the background working on the arms and armor that men carried into battle, and too often as a field medic to his kin.  Since the war ended he has done many things in his life to fill the void.  He has tied on with smiths and though he enjoys the tasks he has to leave them at night as other races need to sleep.  Spending time polishing everything metal kept Echo going, but he became restless.  He eventually took on with a traveling merchant caravan as the blacksmith and mechanic to their wagons.  It did not carry the prestige of crafting armor but he was appreciated.  This took him throughout the world and through the lands.  Echo had not the chance during the war to appreciate the beauties and subtleties of the lands.  

One day his caravan was attacked.  It was not by the living.  Echo fought beside the caravan guards.  But in the end it was not enough.  The caravan was taken, no one survived.  Echo himself was rendered inert and spent nearly a season laying on the bloodied ground before an artificer passed by and assisted him.  The gruff Dwarf helped him to (insert name of town here) where he has spent his time repairing himself and helping out the local militia update their arms and armor to better defend themselves.  Echo had found a purpose, and that was to protect his friends against what may.  From the living and the dead.

*Party Role * Echo would be a second string fighter, he would buff weapons and armor before battle and be the one standing between the baddie and the spell casters.  I would take a few levels in racial substitution 1&5 from Races of Eberron  and craft a warhammer weapon familiar and perhaps a homunculus to help him out.

He is out of touch with the fleshy races.  He doesn’t understand the subtle or the treacherous.  He has been used in the past and will be used again in the future by accepting in good faith that his companions have the best in mind for him as he does for them. 

Echo is friendly enough and more than willing to go out on any adventure as it seems to sooth his itchy feet and wanderlust.  He longs to experience life though often has to turn to others to understand what he just experienced.  The lust of battle and longing he understands completely but since the war life has not often encouraged the first and the latter all too often.  He is known to be reliable and trustworthy as well as handy to have around as he tends to keep spare wands for eventualities.  He may have worked with any of the other adventures in the past on small jobs or filled requests for items.

Edit: I recant. I would take all the racial substitution levels for Warforged Artificer.
______________________________


I have been playing for 15+ years and am a part of a few play by post games over at groovygamers.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, here's my character concept:

*Maraat Jaasakah - Marot "The Deadly"*

*Background* - I belong to the Ghaash'kala, and I owe them my life.  I was raised by them since I was five years of age.  I love our sar'malaan Gan'dal Homm, and I respect our kizshmit Svash Ramaal.  I learned all they had to teach me when my mother brought me out of the Demon Wastes, and I know all I know of honor by the hands of the Jaasakah tribe.

Yet each breath I draw now spits upon all they stand for.  I dishonor them each day I live.  Even so, I feel I must, and yet I curse my own weakness that led me to choose life over honorable death at the hands of my tribe.  I was only thirteen when I began to show the signs of sakah; those touched by the rakshasa rajahs.  My mother was fair, my dead father similar, so she said.  I bore hair of fire-red, an unnatural shade the color of dancing flames that never graced a human head before.  Powers began to flow through me, giving me power at my very fingertips.  Dark arrows of light, shadowed essense that gave me a silver tongue, fell magic that let me see in the deepest darkness...

This was not the power of dragon magic, or magic wrought through words or runes, nor was it the clean power of Kalok Shash, the cleansing flame.  Gan'dal Homm told me my power rose from the rakshasas themselves, and that I had been chosen to be their agent of darkness.  I cried when my fate was foretold.  My mother did not live out the night after the news.  I spent the night huddled in a pit, bound hand a foot, awaiting the dawn for the death it would bring me.  But something with me rebelled.  A white-furred rat came and gnawed through my bonds, urging me in my mind to flee my tribe before my blood was spilled.  Crying, I took my new companion with me and fled into the night, my own dark powers protecting me.  

My own cowardice has protected me from death at the hands of my adopted family.  And their own teachings have led me to protect the lives of many more.  Somehow I am determined to honor them as well as I can.  I may be a pawn of the rakshasas, but I will do nothing but good with my powers, no matter what comes.

When I left the Demon Wastes, I ran straight into the Last War.  But luck, or Kalok Shash's favor, was still with me, and I found myself in the holy land of Thrane.  Here Kalok Shash's other face, the Silver Flame, illuminated me within.  Though I was stranger than snake feet to them, the Silver Flame could find no evil in my heart, and no harm in my thoughts.  With great reluctance, I was sent to prove myself against the undead hoards of Karrnath.

Here was a place where my dark powers could be put to good use.  While they destroyed, they also cleansed, and I felt as if I were doing real good for the first time in my life.  Many years I battled against Karrnath for Thrane, and even those who cared not for me in the beginning began to offer me bits of kindness.  I gathered scars of the mind and of the skin, and yet I could not stop in the face of such overwhelming force... or my own determination to prove my own worth.

The Treaty of Thronehold was hard on many warriors, for how could they rest when the armies that had committed such atrocities still ran at large?  Yet the destruction of fair Cyre, and the creation of the Mournland, was enough to cool the bloodlust of even the heartiest.  I have drifted as I may in these last two years, seeking employment with others of Thrane to clear pockets of rogue undead and foul demon-spawn.  Yet now with no greater cause before me, I wonder and fear if the rajahs might try to reclaim their pawn...

*Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities* - Party face and blaster.  I intend to take Beguiling Influence and Eldritch Spear, as well as Devil's Sight and Darkness, eventually.  He would also take Obtain Familiar as a feat, and Touch of Deception (PGtE pg. 35) to represent his tainted heritage.  I would have him be human, but obviously a little bit not human as well.  

*Quirks* - I see Maraat as having a silver tongue that he is not always entirely comfortable with.  He was raised to consider the powers that he developed to be demon-touched abominations.  While he knows he can help change people's attitudes for the better, he tends to agonize over the ethics of them.  He was also raised a barbarian, then spent the next several years in a military theocracy.  He doesn't do "frivolous" entertainment, and has several odd customs he goes through daily in an attempt to "purify" himself.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 2, 2006)

After some consideration I decided to redo Myran's concept, reworking her as a stright-up cleric.

Background: For those scions of the dragonmarked houses who are the younger members of the immediate family, some mundane kooshy life usually is their lot, and for Myran d'Medani, the thridborn in her family, that rule bore true as she was sent to a Sanctum of the Sovereign Host near the border between Cyre and Karrnath from an early age.  

Most highborn whelps consigned to study at a temple would chafe at all the restrictions, but Myran, sharp of mind and wit, delved deeply into the old books and ancient teachings of the Host.  She found the points that stress altruism and respect for life to be of interest and indeed vital, considering the war raging around the land.  She also found the lore of the fires of the forge of Onatar to be insightful, in that one who uses the flame holds great power, but it must be used with great care and cautiousness.

Whereas most dragonmark scions eagerly leave Sanctums as they reach maturity, Myran stayed and took her vows as a priestess of the Host, taking on the powers of fire and good to power the divine magics that she would use.  The Medani elders initially balked at this decision, but Myran personally helped the priests of the Sanctum see that this would be convienient for both family and church, with the church gaining a dedicated resident protector, and the family gaining a valuable tie with the local Sanctum.  After much consideration, the family agreed.

Myran had been visiting family in Breland (even with the war, Medani could more or less travel as they like with help from their relatives, when the Day of Mourning hit.  Like all of Cyre, Myran was devastated when she heard the news.  She scrambled back to near what had already been dubbed the Mournland to lend what aid she could, and managed to successfully petition some of the local Medani clan to help keep the survivors safe.  It was in Vathirond that Myran met several soldiers led by Geran, and traveled with them to New Cyre.  Despite her best efforts she could not save the poor soldier in Geran's company, a fault she has yet to forgive herself about.

Primary Role: Myran is a cleric of the Sovereign Host.  As a wielder of the power of the good domain she is well prepared with an efficient mix of spells useable against evil forces.  With the fire domain, she has a small amount of offensive power and power to command fire and dissuade water creatures.

Quirks: Myran is haunted by the scenes she witnessed as she aided survivors from the Mournland, particularly having to watch the deterioration of Geran's comrade.  She feels it her fault she couldn't aid him, but she doesn't understand the titanic task it would've been to bring him back.  Still, she feels as though she let Geran down and will travel with him so long as she must in order to gain his forgiveness (or until she can forgive herself, a day which might never come). 

Still, she doesn't let her inner demons keep her from her duties.  As a cleric of the Host, Myran keeps a sense of optimism and hope amidst whatever may come her way.  Only Geran truly knows the kind of emotional turmoil she goes through each day.

Distinguishing abilities: Myran's primary strength is her divine spellcasting and the variety of spells she can cast. Her domains provide her some potent spells which she won't hesitate to utilize in a pressure situation.  Her power over fire and water creatures may also prove very potent.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm somewhat familiar with the Eberron setting, though I've never played in it. Similarly, I have played in, and enjoy, the Ravenloft setting (which I realize this campaign isn't, really), but never this particular adventure. I've come up with a character concept that I think works well with the themes of both the setting and the adventure; here goes:

Name: Gustavus Jaranus

Background: It is often bemoaned by some of the more provincial folk that newcomers are bound to bring trouble, and everyone would be better off if they had just stayed put. While such sentiments evoke the rolling of eyes from more cosmopolitan citizens, it is an undeniable fact that there are bad apples in every bunch. And in the kingdom of Karrnath, where the new arrivals are the walking dead, the law has had to adapt to a new species of criminal.

Gustavus is one of a few specially trained inquisitives assigned to a circuit of the kingdom's villages and cities, responsible for dealing with undead-related crime solving. It's not that he had any special affinity for the task; the position simply developed organically out of a rather pressing necessity, and Gustavus was the most senior detective in his jurisdiction. He has taken to his duty with enthusiasm, however, quickly becoming one of the nation's foremost authorities not only on bringing undead criminals to justice, but also diplomatic interactions with the more intelligent among such creatures. He is also more aware than the average Karrnathi of just how many of their countrymen can no longer enjoy a good flagon of Nightwood ale.

Gustavus is a rather tall, broad man in his early fourties. He projects a stern, professional demeanor among strangers and while he's working, but this softens somewhat in the company of trusted friends and/or a few mugs of the aforementioned ale. He is, in fact, very good at what he does, and will singlemindedly devote his energies to solving a case, all the more so as it becomes increasingly complicated, byzantine, and frustrating.

Role: I see Gustavus as a skills-based rogue/master inquisitive, notably making use of the undead empathy feat.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll be posting my latest round of thoughts sometime tonight or tomorrow night to hopefully get folks who haven't answered my questions to do so.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 3, 2006)

*Janis ir'Sandal​*
*Slightly Unhinged Patriot​
Background​*
"Golden Cyre, Cyre of my youth, my homeland, my mother and father, is no more. Let the rejoicing begin. Long live Cyre.

Let me explain. We who once held the world in our hands still clasp it. Like children, culture is an ideal, a concept. It transcends boundaries, and a people unbowed are still a people triumphant.

I believe this, because it is true.

The line of Wyngarn stumbles along as a parasite in Breland's side, but the soul of Cyre remains in its people. I will not let it die. I will not let it falter. I will reclaim my birthright by transformation and example without bitterness or malice. I will avenge the slain by embracing the next generation, the new, and sweep the past aside by establishing a shining future.

I will do this, because necessity claims it.

No one shall stand in my way in any stead, not if I must write it upon the heavens with my own blood and the blood of those who oppose me. Cyre lives as Cyran hearts beat, as those who would cherish the true heritage of Galifar admire. Cyre, the land, has died; the better to show Cyrans of good grace their true path to reclaiming Khorvaire for Cyre. The Purple Jewel of Galifar yet shines, and shall shine forever.

I promise this. Let none doubt me."
_Notes from her private journal​_
The Sandal family was long a member of the political opposition party of the House of Wyngarn in Cyre, fostering dissidents and socially progressive legislature over the years that always seemed to be just a few years too soon for the adoption by the crown. As such it maintained much support among the common people of Cyre even through the war, and that and its notoriety in the arts and arcane research did much to blunt any possibility of real reprisal from the crown. So entrenched in Cyran politics were the Sandal family that they began to conceive of a rather more expansive interpretation of their "duties" and very discretely began to plot against the crown in rebellion.

Unfortunately for them, the Sandal plots were discovered by Cyran agents and instead of a more severe punishment, many chose to enlist to serve in the Cyran army, to casually venture to far away provinces of the world such as Xen'drik, and in Jannis ir'Sandal's case to work her way across the borders into Breland where she arrived only a few months before the Day of Mourning.

Jannis spent her requisite days of shock and horror along with the rest of the Cyran expatriates, and then she began to compensate. Jannis decided that her most worthy goal was to remake a Cyre such as Cyre always was to her, but her political inclinations and upbringing couldn't bring her to participate in the machinations of Prince Oargev in Breland fully, a fact which she voiced to the wrong people at the wrong time. This proved to be a mistake, and Jannis found herself once again fleeing the reach of House Wyngarn, this time to parts unknown.

*Primary Role​*
Jannis shall be a primary arcane caster (Wizard), leaning heavily upon some choice reserve feats (because I think they're awesome). If Unearthed Arcana was just left off the list of sources accidentally, she'll also be a Human Paragon (full progression) because I think it would aptly reflect her "lead by example" New Cyran ideal.

*Quirks/Abilities/Justification/Personality Cues​*
She loves her country and the idea of Cyre, but she distrusts other Cyrans to some degree since she's been burned rather heavily in the past by Cyran politics. These days she's much more reticent about voicing her opinions on Cyre and the world in general, simply as a measure of self-defense. Secretly she's voraciously power-hungry though, because she sees power as a means of imposing her ideals of right and wrong upon the world, to bring back Cyre in all of its former glory - by any means necessary.

She's going to have reserve feats showcasing her "different" Cyran magic, and some rather odd ranks in "aristocratic" skills if I can manage it. I think she'll shy away from metamagics and item creation feats for the most part though, because they're not particularly the sorts of things I expect a Cyran dilettante to automatically specialize in.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 4, 2006)

Okay, folks. Wanted to let you know that I am back in town and will start looking at these concepts tonight and tomorrow. Most likely, I'll post any questions I have about them so folks can respond to them and try to have a decision sometime between Weds and Friday (depending on when I get my answers).

Since it looks like we have a good mix of concepts, I'll also close recruiting.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2006)

Okay, I've gone through all the posts again. Here are my questions/thoughts on the concepts. "You're set." means there are no more questions from my end.

*If you have not posted within the last few days, please let me know if you are still interested!*

Here are my thoughts:

*Enforcer:* You're set.

*kinem:* Still nothing on your gnomish wizard. If I don't hear anything soon, I'm going to assume you pulled out.

*Isida:* You're set, though I know with you pending change in nocturnal, Internet-free work hours I'm not sure of you posting frequency. Anything that you could do do ease my mind would be welcome. 

*Eva:* You're set.

*ByteRynn:* You're set.

*GwydapLlew:* You're set.

*DEFCON:* You're set.

*Doomhawk:* You're set.

*Azaar:* You did not response to my previous post asking you to clarify your role. If I do not get a response soon, I'm going to assume you are dropping out.

*starkad:* You're set.

*drogthery:* You're set.

*Dichotomy:* You're set, though you still need to finalize your race.

*Mr Spicoli:* I need a lot more detail for your character; see the other folk's concepts and my first post for what I am looking for.

*Unkabear:* You're set, though you will not be from the Ravenloft area if accepted. That will be tweaked.

*Bloodcookie:* You're set.

*James Heard:* You're set. The only caveat I have is my "no lone wolves" rule I eluded to elsewhere. While I do not see your character pulling this way, your other characters I have experienced to date have tarried in that direction. 

Overall, a lot of interesting concepts. I look forward to starting this soon.


----------



## Unkabear (Nov 6, 2006)

Not a problem stonegod, Echo traveled a long way as a blacksmith/mechanic before going inert.  At anytime he could have been taken to Ravenloft.  He might not even have recognized the transition.  Or it may not have mattered to him at the time.  But things change in time too.  Would add another aspect to Echo that I didn't think about earlier.  If he is chosen I will see how it influences him.  But that still stands on the if...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2006)

stonegod - In order to keep myself from falling asleep the nights that I have off, I see myself watching a lot of movies and surfing the net.  So I should be able to post every 2 days at minimum.


----------



## kinem (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll post on my gnome tomorrow or Wednesday.  I definately won't be able to today.


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Nov 6, 2006)

Daelos Koltheisyn Shifter/Psion  

*Background*  

Daelos was an exceptionally bright boy, and was expected to be the natural choice as the local wizard's apprentice. The wizard did not find him apt at learning the methods of an acrane magic.  yet he noticed the child had unusual mental affinity as well and powerful will, that started to manifest in telepathic energies. He was sent to be recruited and trained  by the monks of the Golden Mask in their holdfast on the eastern cliffs facing the great sea of the Seawall mountain range. They were a select society who has a mastery of powers of the mind & body, as well as  subschools of psi affinity. 

The young shifter Daelos exhibited powers of will and seemingly arcane gifts compared to the other monk youths.  His training focused more on physical/mental/spiritual attunement then the combat associated training that most of the other young monks participated in.  His Sensai sent him to the school of the Trifold Mask which was the echelon center of training for gifted monks who exhibited extraordinary mental powers  and psi affinity.  Here he became indoctrinated into the Order of the Trigon, which were a secretive Psi order affiliated with the Golden Mask monks.

He was carefully trained in how to unlock his psionic powers, and trained in working with others in the team -- fighters, warriors, scouts, etc. He was trained eventually to use hiw powers in self defense as this was a warrioir mink and warrioir psion academy.  It was assumed that most students would hire out as mercenaries and freelance operatives to private employers, official Breland military, and cities from other lands for both personal funds as well as contributions to the Orders. He travelled around Droaam with several mercenary bands on special missions for both private and official jobs. 
All of his experience afforded him the title of a soldier of fortune, though he was a psionist tactician moreso then soldier.  He ran with a mercenary band calling themselves Raugur's Ruiner's who worked for a mage of Breland on many missions to find ancient ruins and relics.  The mercenary company eventually ran afoul of a bandit lord who had all of their treasures stolen and paid rogues to run them out of Gilargo where they had their headquarters.  They all went in different directions and vowed to get back at the bandit lord eventually in Gilargo.

So he ventured back to Breland seeking adventures and to further his experiences.
Now he isn't exactly sure what to do, but he'd easily be influenced into joining a group of adventurers, and is always a good "team player." Not a huge ego (even though he may be an egoist): just a psionic soldier with some experience fighting, currently at loose ends, and willing to use his talents to help those who need it. Doesn't really think of psionics as anything special -- it's just his job.
The tenets of the Trigon Order call for their adepts to seek knowledge in all its forms for both the Order as well as the gradual advance and enlightenment of scociety.

*Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities * - Party investigator and problem solver. Also his large amount of education with knowledge in arcane, psionic, historical and planar fields allows him a measure of expertise on those fields. 

*Quirks * - . His monastic and scholarly training endowed him with a very regimented schedule and habits.  He is physically and mentally attuned as a problem solver with an unerring almost mechanical thought process.  Though emotions are not foreign to him, he sees them as obstacels in the path to enlightenment.  He is concerning with seeking pure knowledge for the advancement of the Trigon Order, but also the good of society.  As a result he carefully documents all that he has seen on his travels, persons, places, & things.  He will put them into several travel guides and bestiaries for the Order.

All this scholarly learning and training has repressed his human emotional nature.  He has been more and more awafre of a need to break out and "go wild" that others seem to naturally exhibit.  He is pondering whether his whole self includes the emotional side, and if that will be the real enlightenment, but he is scared of that feeling.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 8, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> *Dichotomy:* You're set, though you still need to finalize your race.



I'm going to go with the changeling.  And if you, or anyone else with more Eberron knowledge than I have, would like to comment on the background stuff I pieced together, I'd be glad to hear input.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 8, 2006)

Great recruitment thread, stonegod! You guys are all in for a treat, stone can really write a good story.


----------



## Unkabear (Nov 8, 2006)

Dichotomy Changeling is a fun race.  You have the chance to be anybody.  I highly suggest purchasing or if you cannot do that go to a book store and peruse Races of Eberron.  It has a section dedicated to Changelings and will be able to give you some really good insight.

Also don't expect to be trusted by anyone but comrade and close friends that know your race.  Even if you are a Lawful Good Paladin and a Changeling you would be viewed with suspicion.  But playing a Changeling Bard could really be fun.  And invaluable to the party.  In Races of Eberron there are a few feats that might be worth taking, Persona Immersion and Racial Emulation.  It would make good use of a high charisma, bluff and diplomacy.  But this is your character build him the way you want, it is not like PC's have never broken racial rules before, have fun with him if you are chosen.


----------



## kinem (Nov 9, 2006)

It's been a busy week.  I will have time to post regularly and flesh out my concept if chosen.  For now:

Proppil d’Folker, gnome wizard 6, NG

Background:

Proppil is from Korranberg, and many of his adventures have been expeditions on behalf of the library of Korranberg.  

During the Last War, he travelled to Breland and briefly helped provide arcane support in a small battle against Cyrean forces.  He isn’t particularly proud of this, preferring to fight a clearly evil foe, and since the war he has helped refugees from Cyre on occasion.

He doesn’t talk about it much, but for a long time he had a halfling girlfriend, Silvia.  This was strange and much frowned upon by their families.  After an argument, they parted ways.

Primary role:
Arcane utilty.  He makes good use of illusion spells.

Quirks:
He is a writer, and occasionally pens a column for the Korranberg Chronicle.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2006)

Okay, folks. I have most of the responses I wanted. So I'll sit and chew on them tonight and tomorrow and let you all know.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## stonegod (Nov 11, 2006)

*Selections Made*

Well, it was not easy, but I have finally reached what appears to be a good balance in concepts, party needs, and fun-ability. The final selections are:

*GwydapLlew*: Unnamed, shifter Silver Flame Inquisitor
*DEFCON1*: Jarrith Bronns, human Silver Flame infiltrator
*Doomhawk*: Selase Kolandra, human Vol adherent
*drogthery*: Daellin ir'Ayellan, elven Cyran undead hunter
*Isida Kep'Tukari*: Marot "The Deadly" (Maraat Jaasakah), human Ghaash'kala warlock
*James Heard*: Janis ir'Sandal, human Cyran ex-pat aristocrat
I want to thank everyone that applied; there were many great concepts that I just could not all take. As always, if replacements are needed, I'll let you all know.

As for the accepted: The OOC thread awaits.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 3, 2007)

FYI: Recruitment has reopened for one or two PCs in my Ravenloft game. Please see the new thread for details.


----------

